# Glove Box Door Installation



## Sprinter66 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Guys - I am restoring a 1966 Tempest and am about at the 95% complete mark. I am having problems visualizing how the GB door mounts. Are there supposed to be plastic inserts that the (2) screws thread into? If anyone has any pics I would really appreciate it... TIA!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You need to match a flat metal "U" speed nut to the screw size, they slip on the dash rail.brace for the door hinge screws.


----------



## Sprinter66 (Feb 2, 2017)

You da man!! Thanks so much!


----------

